# private label manufacturer/ full-service screener in Los Angeles



## Tme (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in Los Angeles and I'm look for production for my line. Ideally i would like to do screening, relabel, hangtags, etc with one company. A company that specializes in Private t shirt labels would be great. A full service screener would also work fine. Any suggestions here in LA (there must be plenty)?


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

There's tons of silk screeners in downtown LA, the wholesale district.
I am not sure which ones exactly that does everything (tags etc)
*Pagoda Fashion, Los Angeles, CA*



Tme said:


> I'm in Los Angeles and I'm look for production for my line. Ideally i would like to do screening, relabel, hangtags, etc with one company. A company that specializes in Private t shirt labels would be great. A full service screener would also work fine. Any suggestions here in LA (there must be plenty)?


----------



## redat9 (Aug 13, 2007)

I could help you out with that. Shoot me a Private Message of what you are looking to do


----------

